# Clic droit sur Magic Mouse



## El de la capilla (26 Janvier 2010)

Salut, je n'ai pas de clic droit sur mon imac 27", je suppose qu'il y a une manip à faire ?


----------



## CapitaineFlam (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu cliques sur --> préférences système --> souris --> et tu coches "clique secondaire" .

A toi de voir si tu veux que ce soit en droitier ou en gaucher après.

Voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui. Voilà.

C'est très con que le clic droit ne soit pas activé d'origine mais c'était comme ça aussi avec la Mighty Mouse et ça fait partie des petites bizarreries de nos amis de la Pomme.


----------

